# The Recruiter, Action-Thriller



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..."

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

*Fatal Return*
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). _If you start a new thread when you already have one, it will be deleted without comment or warning._

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. _If you post prematurely, the post will be deleted without comment._

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

"The master of assassin novels, Vince Flynn, now has serious competition."  Librarian review for The Golden Catch

Overview of The Recruiter:

Making amends for his horrible past...betrayed by his employer...torn from the woman he loves...spy recruiter Chuck Brandt is down, but not out. Now he will have to recruit the only man alive that can help him - the man he used to be.
                                                        ***
Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was.  All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants.  What they didn’t know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly.  His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth.  They should have known better than to target him.  They should have left him alone.
                                                        ***
"When I start an exciting book I end up finishing it in the one sitting and this was what I did with this novel ... Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."  --Customer reviews for the Assassin's Wife

For anyone who can’t get enough of Clive Cussler or Matthew Reilly, “The Recruiter” is your next thrill ride!

305 pages


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

"The master of assassin novels, Vince Flynn, now has serious competition."  Librarian review for The Golden Catch

Overview of The Recruiter:

Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was.  All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants.  What they didn’t know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly.  His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth.  They should have known better than to target him.  They should have left him alone.

                                                        ***

"When I start an exciting book I end up finishing it in the one sitting and this was what I did with this novel ... Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."  --Customer review for the Assassin's Wife

For anyone who can’t get enough of Clive Cussler or Matthew Reilly, “The Recruiter” is your next thrill ride!

305 pages


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

"The master of assassin novels, Vince Flynn, now has serious competition."  Librarian review for The Golden Catch

Overview of The Recruiter:

Making amends for his horrible past...betrayed by his employer...torn from the woman he loves...spy recruiter Chuck Brandt is down, but not out. Now he will have to recruit the only man alive that can help him - the man he used to be.
                                                        ***
Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was.  All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants.  What they didn’t know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly.  His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth.  They should have known better than to target him.  They should have left him alone.
                                                        ***
"When I start an exciting book I end up finishing it in the one sitting and this was what I did with this novel ... Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."  --Customer review for the Assassin's Wife

For anyone who can’t get enough of Clive Cussler or Matthew Reilly, “The Recruiter” is your next thrill ride!

305 pages


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

"The master of assassin novels, Vince Flynn, now has serious competition."  Librarian review for The Golden Catch

Overview of The Recruiter:

Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was.  All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants.  What they didn’t know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly.  His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth.  They should have known better than to target him.  They should have left him alone.

                                                        ***

"When I start an exciting book I end up finishing it in the one sitting and this was what I did with this novel ... Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."  --Customer review for the Assassin's Wife


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

"The master of assassin novels, Vince Flynn, now has serious competition."  Librarian review for The Golden Catch

#9 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political 

Overview of The Recruiter:

Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was.  All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants.  What they didn’t know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly.  His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth.  They should have known better than to target him.  They should have left him alone.

                                                        ***

"When I start an exciting book I end up finishing it in the one sitting and this was what I did with this novel ... Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."  --Customer review for the Assassin's Wife


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

"The master of assassin novels, Vince Flynn, now has serious competition."  Librarian review for The Golden Catch

#7 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Political 

                                                       ***

"When I start an exciting book I end up finishing it in the one sitting and this was what I did with this novel ... Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."  --Customer review for the Assassin's Wife


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

"The master of assassin novels, Vince Flynn, now has serious competition." Librarian review for The Golden Catch

_The Recruiter_
#4 in UK Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Political

Customer review: 
"A rollicking good yarn!"

***

For anyone who can't get enough of Clive Cussler or Matthew Reilly--"The Recruiter"


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

"The master of assassin novels, Vince Flynn, now has serious competition." Librarian review for The Golden Catch

_The Recruiter_
#8 in UK Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Political

Customer review: 
"A rollicking good yarn!"

 ***

For anyone who can't get enough of Clive Cussler or Matthew Reilly--"The Recruiter"


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

"The master of assassin novels, Vince Flynn, now has serious competition."  Librarian review for The Golden Catch

The Recruiter
#2 in UK Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Political 

Customer review: 
"A rollicking good yarn!"

                                                        ***

For anyone who can’t get enough of Clive Cussler or Matthew Reilly--“The Recruiter”


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

"The master of assassin novels, Vince Flynn, now has serious competition." Librarian review for The Golden Catch

*The Recruiter*
#5 in UK Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Political

Customer review: 
"A rollicking good yarn!"

***

For anyone who can't get enough of Clive Cussler or Matthew Reilly--"The Recruiter"

***

*The Golden Catch*

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."

*The Assassin's Wife*
#4 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."

Only 99¢ on Kindle!


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

"The master of assassin novels, Vince Flynn, now has serious competition."  Librarian review for The Golden Catch

The Recruiter
#6 in UK Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Political 

Customer review: 
"A rollicking good yarn!"

                                                        ***

For anyone who can’t get enough of Clive Cussler or Matthew Reilly--“The Recruiter”

                                                        ***

The Golden Catch

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."



The Assassin's Wife
#11 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."

Only 99¢ on Kindle!


----------



## jaimee83 (Sep 2, 2009)

As it was suggested here, I downloaded it and read it.  Good book, good price.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

"The master of assassin novels, Vince Flynn, now has serious competition."  Librarian review for The Golden Catch

The Recruiter
#5 in UK Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Political 

Customer review: 
"A rollicking good yarn!"

                                            
For anyone who can’t get enough of Clive Cussler or Matthew Reilly--“The Recruiter”

                                                        ***

The Golden Catch

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."



The Assassin's Wife
#10 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."

Only 99¢ on Kindle!


----------



## Bill44 (May 25, 2012)

Just bought and downloaded it.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

"The master of assassin novels, Vince Flynn, now has serious competition." Librarian review for The Golden Catch

*The Recruiter*
#4 in UK Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Political

Customer review: 
"A rollicking good yarn!"

For anyone who can't get enough of Clive Cussler or Matthew Reilly--"The Recruiter"

***

*The Golden Catch*

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."

*The Assassin's Wife*
#12 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."

Only 99¢ on Kindle!


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

"The master of assassin novels, Vince Flynn, now has serious competition."  Librarian review for The Golden Catch

The Recruiter
#3 in UK Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Political 

Customer review: 
"A rollicking good yarn!"

                                            
For anyone who can’t get enough of Clive Cussler or Matthew Reilly--“The Recruiter”

                                                        ***

The Golden Catch

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."



The Assassin's Wife
#7 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."

Only 99¢ on Kindle!


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

"The master of assassin novels, Vince Flynn, now has serious competition." Librarian review for The Golden Catch

_The Recruiter_
#1 in UK Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Political

Customer review: 
"A rollicking good yarn!"

For anyone who can't get enough of Clive Cussler or Matthew Reilly--"The Recruiter"

***

_The Golden Catch_

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."

_The Assassin's Wife_
#14 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."

Only 99¢ on Kindle!


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

"The master of assassin novels, Vince Flynn, now has serious competition."  Librarian review for The Golden Catch

The Recruiter
#1 in UK Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Political 

Customer review: 
"A rollicking good yarn!"

                                            
For anyone who can’t get enough of Clive Cussler or Matthew Reilly--“The Recruiter”

                                                        ***

The Golden Catch

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."



The Assassin's Wife
#17 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."

Only 99¢ on Kindle!


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

"The master of assassin novels, Vince Flynn, now has serious competition."  Librarian review for The Golden Catch

The Recruiter
#1 in UK Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Political 

Customer review: 
"A rollicking good yarn!"

                                            
For anyone who can’t get enough of Clive Cussler or Matthew Reilly--“The Recruiter”

                                                        ***

The Golden Catch

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."



The Assassin's Wife
#14 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."

Only 99¢ on Kindle!


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

"The master of assassin novels, Vince Flynn, now has serious competition."  Librarian review for The Golden Catch

The Recruiter
#1 in UK Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Political 

Customer review: 
"A rollicking good yarn!"

                                            
For anyone who can’t get enough of Clive Cussler or Matthew Reilly--“The Recruiter”

                                                        ***

The Golden Catch

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."



The Assassin's Wife
#5 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."

Only 99¢ on Kindle!


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..."

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..."

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

Fatal Return
When an eccentric billionaire hires Jake Sands, a maritime history professor, to give a farewell speech for the Queen Mary's last voyage, in Long Beach, California, Jake readily accepts the offer, not knowing he will be wrapped up in a fatal plot for revenge that began with a disaster five times more deadly than the Titanic.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..."

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

*Fatal Return*
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

Fatal Return
“Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down.”


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

Fatal Return
“Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down.”


----------



## jaimee83 (Sep 2, 2009)

Read it, Liked it and have read more of his books.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

Fatal Return
“Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down.”


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

Fatal Return
“Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down.”


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

Fatal Return
“Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down.”


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

Fatal Return
“Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down.”


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

Fatal Return
“Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down.”


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

Fatal Return
“Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down.”


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

Fatal Return
“Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down.”


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

Fatal Return
“Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down.”


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

Fatal Return
“Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down.”


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."


Fatal Return
“Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down.”


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

Fatal Return
“Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down.”


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

Fatal Return
“Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down.”


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

Fatal Return
“Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down.”


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

Fatal Return
“Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down.”


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."


Fatal Return
“Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down.”


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."


Fatal Return
“Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down.”


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

Fatal Return
“Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down.”


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

Fatal Return
“Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down.”


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a high octane action-packed weekend read? Check out:*

*Golden Catch*
"Sustains a high level of excitement throughout. High points are the globe-spanning story and the *exceptional* sea-based descriptions..."

*Fatal Return*
"Roger Weston has penned another fast-paced, great...novel."

*The Recruiter*
"Great book, very very good action novel. This is one of those escapist novels that is hard to put down. Hope the author will stay with this character."

*The Assassin's Wife*
"Very exciting. Good story line. Well written. Action all the way. Good characters. Hard to put down. I commend the author for his imagination."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good weekend read? Check out:*

*The Golden Catch*
"If you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book..."

*Fatal Return*
"Roger Weston has penned another fast-paced, great blokey novel."

*The Recruiter*
"Great book, very very good action novel. This is one of those escapist novels that is hard to put down. Hope the author will stay with this character."

*The Assassin's Wife*
"Very exciting. Good story line. Well written. Action all the way. Good characters. Hard to put down."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*The Recruiter*

Making amends for his horrible past...betrayed by his employer...torn from the woman he loves...spy recruiter Chuck Brandt is down, but not out. Now he will have to recruit the only man alive that can help him - the man he used to be.

***

"Fast read hard to put down....full of action" Customer review for *The Recruiter*

"Good read. Nice plot and moves quickly and does not get bogged down. I recommend this book for any liking for an entertaining read." Customer review for *The Recruiter*

***

Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone.

*The Recruiter*
99 cents on Kindle

305 pages


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for an exciting fast-paced weekend read? Check out 'The Recruiter'. From Alabama to Hong Kong follow Chuck as he unravels a philanthropic network gone bad.*

THE RECRUITER


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for an exciting fast-paced weekend read? Check out 'The Recruiter'. From Alabama to Hong Kong, follow Chuck as he unravels a philanthropic network gone bad.*

*THE RECRUITER*


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for an exciting action-packed read? Here's a high octane global-spanning story for you:

*The Recruiter - From Alabama to Hong Kong, join Chuck as he unravels a philanthropic network gone bad.*

*THE RECRUITER*


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for an exciting action-packed read? Here's a high octane global-spanning story for you:

*The Recruiter* - From Alabama to Hong Kong, join Chuck as he unravels a philanthropic network gone bad.

*THE RECRUITER*


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good weekend read? Check out:*

*The Golden Catch*
"If you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book..."

*Fatal Return*
"Roger Weston has penned another fast-paced, great...novel."

*The Recruiter*
"Great book, very very good action novel. This is one of those escapist novels that is hard to put down. Hope the author will stay with this character."

*The Assassin's Wife*
"Very exciting. Good story line. Well written. Action all the way. Good characters. Hard to put down."

*New Release: Pursuit*
Paul races from the heart of heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most wanted terrorist.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good weekend read? Check out:*

*The Golden Catch*
"If you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book..."

*Fatal Return*
"Roger Weston has penned another fast-paced, great...novel."

*The Recruiter*
"Great book, very very good action novel. This is one of those escapist novels that is hard to put down. Hope the author will stay with this character."

*The Assassin's Wife*
"Very exciting. Good story line. Well written. Action all the way. Good characters. Hard to put down."

*New Release: Pursuit*
Paul races from the heart of heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most wanted terrorist.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for an exciting fast-paced read? Check out *'The Recruiter'*.

Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone.

*THE RECRUITER*


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for an exciting fast-paced read? Check out '*The Recruiter*'.

Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone.

"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."

*THE RECRUITER*


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for an exciting fast-paced read? Check out '*The Recruiter*'.

Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone.

_"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*THE RECRUITER*


----------



## Tyler Danann (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow this is the megabump zone!

Your books are brother of Bond!


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks. I take that as a compliment.


----------



## Tyler Danann (Nov 1, 2013)

It kinda is man, it kinda is...


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for an action-packed weekend read? Check out:*

New Release:
*Pursuit: A Thriller*
Paul races from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.

*The Golden Catch*
"If you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book..."

*Fatal Return*
"Roger Weston has penned another fast-paced, great...novel."

*The Recruiter*
"Great book, very very good action novel. This is one of those escapist novels that is hard to put down. Hope the author will stay with this character."

*The Assassin's Wife* * *ON SPECIAL* * 99 cent Kindle Countdown Deal for 2 more days
"Very exciting. Good story line. Well written. Action all the way. Good characters. Hard to put down."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for an exciting fast-paced read? Check out *'The Recruiter'*.

Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone.

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philantropic network unravels."_

_"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter* http://www.amazon.com/The-Recruiter-Thriller-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B007DQ4B6I/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good weekend read? Check out:*

*The Assassin's Wife*
_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_

*Pursuit: A Thriller*
_"Great story, lots of action. Story held you interest so you couldn't wait to see what was going to happen next."_

*The Golden Catch*
_"I really enjoyed this book. Got me to the edge of my seat from the very beginning and kept me there."_

*Fatal Return*
_"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."_

*The Recruiter*
_"Just when you think you have it all figured out, the story changes and is nothing like what you thought. It was hard to put it down."_

Free with Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for an exciting fast-paced weekend read? Check out 'The Recruiter'. 
*
Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone.

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philantropic network unravels."

"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter *http://www.amazon.com/The-Recruiter-Thriller-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B007DQ4B6I/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Giving a Kindle this Christmas? Load it up with these hard to put down reads:*

*The Assassin's Wife*
"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."

*Pursuit: A Thriller*
"Great story, lots of action. Story held you interest so you couldn't wait to see what was going to happen next."

*The Golden Catch*
"I really enjoyed this book. Got me to the edge of my seat from the very beginning and kept me there."

*Fatal Return*
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."

*The Recruiter*
"Just when you think you have it all figured out, the story changes and is nothing like what you thought. It was hard to put it down."

FYI Amazon is offering *free two day shipping on any in stock Kindle* for the next 10 hours.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Got a Kindle this Christmas? Load it up with these hard to put down reads:*

*The Assassin's Wife*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM
_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_

*Pursuit: A Thriller* *ON SALE* 99 cents for 5 more hours
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E
_"Great story, lots of action. Story held you interest so you couldn't wait to see what was going to happen next."_

*The Golden Catch*
http://www.amazon.com/The-Golden-Catch-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B004YTI1UY/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1
_"I really enjoyed this book. Got me to the edge of my seat from the very beginning and kept me there."_

*Fatal Return* *ON SALE* 99 cents for 12 more hours
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk
_"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."_

*The Recruiter* Always 99 cents
http://www.amazon.com/Recruiter-Thriller-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B007DQ4B6I/ref=la_B0056OBA0O_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1388256006&sr=1-1
_"Just when you think you have it all figured out, the story changes and is nothing like what you thought. It was hard to put it down."_

All Free with Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for an exciting fast-paced read? Check out 'The Recruiter'. *

Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone.

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philantropic network unravels."

"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter* http://www.amazon.com/The-Recruiter-Thriller-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B007DQ4B6I/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for an exciting fast-paced read? Check out:*

*The Recruiter*

Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone.

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philantropic network unravels."

"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter* http://www.amazon.com/The-Recruiter-Thriller-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B007DQ4B6I/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for some action? Check out this thriller:

*The Recruiter*

Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone.

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philantropic network unravels."

"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."
_
*The Recruiter* http://www.amazon.com/The-Recruiter-Thriller-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B007DQ4B6I/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for an exciting fast-paced weekend read? Check out 'The Recruiter'. *

Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone.

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philantropic network unravels."

"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter* http://www.amazon.com/The-Recruiter-Thriller-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B007DQ4B6I/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for an exciting fast-paced weekend read? Check out 'The Recruiter'. *

Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone.

"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philantropic network unravels."

"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."

*The Recruiter* http://www.amazon.com/The-Recruiter-Thriller-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B007DQ4B6I/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for an exciting fast-paced weekend read? Check out 'The Recruiter'. *

Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone.

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philantropic network unravels."

"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter* http://www.amazon.com/The-Recruiter-Thriller-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B007DQ4B6I/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for an exciting fast-paced read? Check out 'The Recruiter'. *

Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone.

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philantropic network unravels."

"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter* http://www.amazon.com/The-Recruiter-Thriller-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B007DQ4B6I/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for an exciting fast-paced read? Check out 'The Recruiter'. *

Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone.

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philantropic network unravels."_

_"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter* http://www.amazon.com/The-Recruiter-Thriller-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B007DQ4B6I/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for an exciting fast-paced read? Check out 'The Recruiter'. *

Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn�t know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone.

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philantropic network unravels."

"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter* http://www.amazon.com/The-Recruiter-Thriller-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B007DQ4B6I/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for an exciting fast-paced read? Check out 'The Recruiter'. *

Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone.

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philantropic network unravels."_

_"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter* http://www.amazon.com/The-Recruiter-Thriller-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B007DQ4B6I/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
Still only 99c


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Tyler Danann said:


> Wow this is the megabump zone!
> 
> Your books are brother of Bond!


Hey Tyer, I had a chance to check out your books. They look like great post-apocalyptic survival tales. All the best with those.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

**Kindle Countdown Deals**

*Pursuit: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E
"Great story, lots of action. Story held you interest so you couldn't wait to see what was going to happen next."

*The Assassin's Wife* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM
"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."

*The Golden Catch* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
"I really enjoyed this book. Got me to the edge of my seat from the very beginning and kept me there."

*Only 99 cents each through 4/24*
Always Free with Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for an exciting fast-paced read? Check out 'The Recruiter'. *

Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone.

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philantropic network unravels."_

_"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter* http://www.amazon.com/The-Recruiter-Thriller-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B007DQ4B6I/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
Free with Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for an exciting fast-paced read? Check out 'The Recruiter'. *

Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone.

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philantropic network unravels."_

_"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter* http://www.amazon.com/The-Recruiter-Thriller-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B007DQ4B6I/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
Free with Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for an exciting fast-paced read? Check out 'The Recruiter'.*

Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone.

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philantropic network unravels."

"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter* http://www.amazon.com/The-Recruiter-Thriller-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B007DQ4B6I/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
Free with Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*The Recruiter: A Thriller*
Only 99 cents

Here's what one Goodreads reader had to say about The Recruiter:

_An ex-assassin on the loose, a tortured soul who is recruited to act the hero, much against his will, and use his 'skills' to help the government just one more time. 'The Recruiter' should please all fans of the late Charles Bronson. _

If you like your novels fast-paced and action-packed, download *The Recruiter: A Thriller * now: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*The Recruiter: A Thriller*
Only 99 cents

Here's what one Goodreads reader had to say about *The Recruiter:*

_An ex-assassin on the loose, a tortured soul who is recruited to act the hero, much against his will, and use his 'skills' to help the government just one more time. 'The Recruiter' should please all fans of the late Charles Bronson. 
_
If you like your novels fast-paced and action-packed download *The Recruiter: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I now.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*The Recruiter: A Thriller*
Only 99 cents

Here's what one Goodreads reader had to say about The Recruiter:

_An ex-assassin on the loose, a tortured soul who is recruited to act the hero, much against his will, and use his 'skills' to help the government just one more time. 'The Recruiter' should please all fans of the late Charles Bronson. _

If you like your novels fast-paced and action-packed download *The Recruiter: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I now.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*The Recruiter: A Thriller*

Here's what one Goodreads reader had to say about The Recruiter:

_An ex-assassin on the loose, a tortured soul who is recruited to act the hero, much against his will, and use his 'skills' to help the government just one more time. 'The Recruiter' should please all fans of the late Charles Bronson. _

*The Recruiter: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I 
Still only 99 cents
Free with Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for an exciting fast-paced read? Check out:*

*The Recruiter: A Thriller*

Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone.

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philanthropic network unravels."_

_"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter: A Thriller*

Free with Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"A real action-packed, hold on to your seat read. Enjoyed this novel and the hero that just kept coming back for more."_

Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone.

_"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading."_

*The Recruiter: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I
Free with Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"A real action-packed, hold on to your seat read. Enjoyed this novel and the hero that just kept coming back for more."_

Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone.

_"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading."_

*The Recruiter: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I
Free with Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"A real action-packed, hold on to your seat read. Enjoyed this novel and the hero that just kept coming back for more."_

Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone.

_"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading."_

*The Recruiter: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I
Free with Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"A real action-packed, hold on to your seat read. Enjoyed this novel and the hero that just kept coming back for more."_

Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone.

"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading."

*The Recruiter: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I
Free with Prime

*BRANDT IS BACK! The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller is available now. * http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"A real action-packed, hold on to your seat read. Enjoyed this novel and the hero that just kept coming back for more."_

Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone.

_"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading."_

*The Recruiter: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I
Free with Prime
Kindle Unlimited

*BRANDT IS BACK! The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller is available now*. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"A real action-packed, hold on to your seat read. Enjoyed this novel and the hero that just kept coming back for more."_

Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone.

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philanthropic network unravels."_

_"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I
Free with Prime
Kindle Unlimited

*BRANDT IS BACK!* The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller is available now. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"A real action-packed, hold on to your seat read. Enjoyed this novel and the hero that just kept coming back for more."_

*Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone. *

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philanthropic network unravels."_

_"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I
Free with Prime
Kindle Unlimited

*BRANDT IS BACK!* The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller is available now. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*FREE TODAY*

_"A real action-packed, hold on to your seat read. Enjoyed this novel and the hero that just kept coming back for more."_

*Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone*.

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philanthropic network unravels."_

_"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I
Free through 10/24/14

*BRANDT IS BACK! The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller is available now.* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"A real action-packed, hold on to your seat read. Enjoyed this novel and the hero that just kept coming back for more."_

*Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone. *

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philanthropic network unravels."_

_"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

*BRANDT IS BACK!* The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller is available now. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"A real action-packed, hold on to your seat read. Enjoyed this novel and the hero that just kept coming back for more."_

*Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone. *

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philanthropic network unravels."_

_"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

*BRANDT IS BACK!* The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller is available now. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"A real action-packed, hold on to your seat read. Enjoyed this novel and the hero that just kept coming back for more."_

*Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone. *

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philanthropic network unravels."_

_"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I
NOW AVAILABLE ON AUDIO
Email me for free code

*BRANDT IS BACK! *The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) is available now. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"A real action-packed, hold on to your seat read. Enjoyed this novel and the hero that just kept coming back for more."_

*Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone. *
_
"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philanthropic network unravels."_

_"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

*BRANDT IS BACK!* The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) is available now. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*"A real action-packed, hold on to your seat read. Enjoyed this novel and the hero that just kept coming back for more."*

*Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone. *

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philanthropic network unravels."_

_"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1*) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

*BRANDT IS BACK! The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* is available now. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"A real action-packed, hold on to your seat read. Enjoyed this novel and the hero that just kept coming back for more."_

*Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone. 
*
_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philanthropic network unravels."_

_"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

*BRANDT IS BACK!* The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) is available now. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"A real action-packed, hold on to your seat read. Enjoyed this novel and the hero that just kept coming back for more."_

Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone.

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philanthropic network unravels."_

_"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1*) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

*BRANDT IS BACK! The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller** (Brandt Series Book 2)* is available now. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"A real action-packed, hold on to your seat read. Enjoyed this novel and the hero that just kept coming back for more."_

*Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone. *

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philanthropic network unravels."_

_"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

BRANDT IS BACK! The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) is available now. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

Coming Soon: Brandt Series Book 3


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"A real action-packed, hold on to your seat read. Enjoyed this novel and the hero that just kept coming back for more."_

*Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone. *

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philanthropic network unravels."_

_"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

BRANDT IS BACK! The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) is available now. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

Coming Soon: Brandt Series Book 3


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"A real action-packed, hold on to your seat read. Enjoyed this novel and the hero that just kept coming back for more."_

*Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone. *

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philanthropic network unravels."_

_"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

*BRANDT IS BACK!* The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) is available now. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

Coming Soon: Brandt Series Book 3


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"A real action-packed, hold on to your seat read. Enjoyed this novel and the hero that just kept coming back for more."_

*Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone. *

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philanthropic network unravels."_

_"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."
_
*The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

BRANDT IS BACK! The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) is available now. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

Coming Soon: Brandt Series Book 3


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"A real action-packed, hold on to your seat read. Enjoyed this novel and the hero that just kept coming back for more."_

*Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone. *

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philanthropic network unravels."_

_"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

BRANDT IS BACK! The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) is available now. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

*Coming Soon: Brandt Series Book 3*


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"A real action-packed, hold on to your seat read. Enjoyed this novel and the hero that just kept coming back for more."_

*Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone. *

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philanthropic network unravels."_

_"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

BRANDT IS BACK! The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) is available now. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

Coming Soon: Brandt Series Book 3


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"A real action-packed, hold on to your seat read. Enjoyed this novel and the hero that just kept coming back for more."_

*Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone. *

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philanthropic network unravels."_

_*"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."*_

*The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1) *http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

BRANDT IS BACK! The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) is available now. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

Coming Soon: Brandt Series Book 3


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"A real action-packed, hold on to your seat read. Enjoyed this novel and the hero that just kept coming back for more."_

*Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone. *

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philanthropic network unravels."_

_"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

BRANDT IS BACK! The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) is available now. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

Coming Soon: Brandt Series Book 3


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"A real action-packed, hold on to your seat read. Enjoyed this novel and the hero that just kept coming back for more."_

*Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone. *

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philanthropic network unravels."_

_"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

BRANDT IS BACK! The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) is available now. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

Coming Soon: Brandt Series Book 3


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*"A real action-packed, hold on to your seat read. Enjoyed this novel and the hero that just kept coming back for more."*

*Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone. *

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philanthropic network unravels."_

_"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

BRANDT IS BACK! The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) is available now. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

Coming Soon: Brandt Series Book 3


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"A real action-packed, hold on to your seat read. Enjoyed this novel and the hero that just kept coming back for more."_

*Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone. *

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philanthropic network unravels."_

_"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

BRANDT IS BACK! The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) is available now. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

Coming Soon: Brandt Series Book 3


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"A real action-packed, hold on to your seat read. Enjoyed this novel and the hero that just kept coming back for more."_

*Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone. *

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philanthropic network unravels."
_
_"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

BRANDT IS BACK! The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) is available now. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

Coming Soon: Brandt Series Book 3


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"A real action-packed, hold on to your seat read. Enjoyed this novel and the hero that just kept coming back for more."_

*Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone. *

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philanthropic network unravels."_

_"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

BRANDT IS BACK! The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) is available now. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

Coming Soon: Brandt Series Book 3


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"A real action-packed, hold on to your seat read. Enjoyed this novel and the hero that just kept coming back for more."_

*Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone. *

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philanthropic network unravels."_

_"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

BRANDT IS BACK! The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) is available now. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

Coming Soon: Brandt Series Book 3


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"A real action-packed, hold on to your seat read. Enjoyed this novel and the hero that just kept coming back for more."_

*Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone. *

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philanthropic network unravels."_

_"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

BRANDT IS BACK! Rogue Op: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 3 is now available http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A027LOK

Coming Soon: Brandt Series Book 4


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"A real action-packed, hold on to your seat read. Enjoyed this novel and the hero that just kept coming back for more."_

*Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone. *

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philanthropic network unravels."_

_"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1*) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

BRANDT IS BACK! The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) is available now. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

Coming Soon: Brandt Series Book 3


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"A real action-packed, hold on to your seat read. Enjoyed this novel and the hero that just kept coming back for more."_

*Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone. *

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philanthropic network unravels."_

_"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

BRANDT IS BACK! Rogue Op: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 3 is now available http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A027LOK

Coming Soon: Brandt Series Book 4


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"A real action-packed, hold on to your seat read. Enjoyed this novel and the hero that just kept coming back for more."_

*Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone. *

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philanthropic network unravels."_

_"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

BRANDT IS BACK! Rogue Op: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 3 is now available http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A027LOK

Coming Soon: Brandt Series Book 4


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"A real action-packed, hold on to your seat read. Enjoyed this novel and the hero that just kept coming back for more."_

*Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone. *
_
"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philanthropic network unravels."_

_"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE
*BRANDT IS BACK!* Rogue Op: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 3) is now available http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A027LOK

Coming Soon: Brandt Series Book 4


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"A real action-packed, hold on to your seat read. Enjoyed this novel and the hero that just kept coming back for more."_

*Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone. *

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philanthropic network unravels."_
_
"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE
BRANDT IS BACK! Rogue Op: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 3) is now available http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A027LOK

Coming Soon: Brandt Series Book 4


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"A real action-packed, hold on to your seat read. Enjoyed this novel and the hero that just kept coming back for more."_

*Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone. *

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philanthropic network unravels."_

_"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE
BRANDT IS BACK! Rogue Op: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 3) is now available http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A027LOK

Coming Soon: Brandt Series Book 4


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"A real action-packed, hold on to your seat read. Enjoyed this novel and the hero that just kept coming back for more."
_
*Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone. *

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philanthropic network unravels."_

_"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1) *http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE
BRANDT IS BACK! Rogue Op: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 3) is now available http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A027LOK

Coming Soon: Brandt Series Book 4


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"A real action-packed, hold on to your seat read. Enjoyed this novel and the hero that just kept coming back for more."_

*Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone. *

_"The story captures the reader from the first few pages and keeps you on the edge as this double crossing philanthropic network unravels."_

_"I thought this was a very good, well written book. It shows how greed, broken promises, and mind manipulation can end up bad."_

*The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE
BRANDT IS BACK! Rogue Op: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 3) is now available http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A027LOK

Coming Soon: Brandt Series Book 4


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good read? Check out:

The Brandt Series (3 Book Series) https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01AUPM2XM/ref=series_rw_dp_sw

1. The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 1) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I
"Just when you think you have it all figured out, the story changes and is nothing like what you thought. It was hard to put it down."

2. The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 2) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE
"Action, action all the way!"

3. Rogue Op: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 3) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A027LOK
They thought he was dead. They thought the problem was solved. They were wrong. Brandt is back!

4. Coming soon (The Brandt Series Book 4)


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for an exciting, fast-paced read? Check out:

*The Brandt Series (3 Book Series)* https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01AUPM2XM/ref=series_rw_dp_sw

*1. The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 1)* https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I
"Just when you think you have it all figured out, the story changes and is nothing like what you thought. It was hard to put it down."

*2. The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 2*) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE
"Action, action all the way!"

*3. Rogue Op: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 3)* https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A027LOK
They thought he was dead. They thought the problem was solved. They were wrong. Brandt is back!

*4. Coming soon (The Brandt Series Book 4)*


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for an exciting, fast-paced read? Check out:*

The Brandt Series (3 Book Series) https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01AUPM2XM/ref=series_rw_dp_sw

*1. The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 1)* https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I
_"Just when you think you have it all figured out, the story changes and is nothing like what you thought. It was hard to put it down."_

2. The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 2) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE
_"Action, action all the way!"_

3. Rogue Op: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 3) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A027LOK
"Another Great Read"

*New release*
4. Rogue Op II: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 4) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XQCTZ71
"He is a great writer and the Rogue Op books are thrilling. Really hard to put down. So looking forward to the next one."

5. Coming soon: The Brandt Series Book 5


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for an exciting, fast-paced read? Check out:

*FREE for a limited time* 5/17/17-5/21/17

The Brandt Series (4 Book Series) https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01AUPM2XM/ref=series_rw_dp_sw

1. The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 1) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I
"Just when you think you have it all figured out, the story changes and is nothing like what you thought. It was hard to put it down."

2. The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 2) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE
"Action, action all the way!"

3. Rogue Op: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 3) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A027LOK
"Another Great Read"

New release
4. Rogue Op II: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 4) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XQCTZ71
"He is a great writer and the Rogue Op books are thrilling. Really hard to put down. So looking forward to the next one."

5. Coming soon: The Brandt Series Book 5


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for an exciting, fast-paced read? Check out:

The Brandt Series (4 Book Series) https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01AUPM2XM/ref=series_rw_dp_sw

1. The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 1) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I
"Just when you think you have it all figured out, the story changes and is nothing like what you thought. It was hard to put it down."

2. The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 2) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE
"Action, action all the way!"

3. Rogue Op: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 3) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A027LOK
"Another Great Read"

New release
4. Rogue Op II: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 4) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XQCTZ71
"He is a great writer and the Rogue Op books are thrilling. Really hard to put down. So looking forward to the next one."

5. Coming soon: The Brandt Series Book 5


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for an exciting, fast-paced read? Check out:

The Brandt Series (4 Book Series) https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01AUPM2XM/ref=series_rw_dp_sw

1. The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 1) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I
"Just when you think you have it all figured out, the story changes and is nothing like what you thought. It was hard to put it down."

2. The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 2) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE
"Action, action all the way!"

3. Rogue Op: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 3) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A027LOK
"Another Great Read"

New release
4. Rogue Op II: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 4) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XQCTZ71
"He is a great writer and the Rogue Op books are thrilling. Really hard to put down. So looking forward to the next one."

5. Coming soon: The Brandt Series Book 5


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for an exciting, fast-paced read? Check out:

*1. The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 1)* https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I
"Just when you think you have it all figured out, the story changes and is nothing like what you thought. It was hard to put it down."

*2. The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 2)* https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE
"Action, action all the way!"

*3. Rogue Op: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 3)* https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A027LOK
"Another Great Read"

*4. Rogue Op II: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 4)* https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XQCTZ71
"He is a great writer and the Rogue Op books are thrilling. Really hard to put down. So looking forward to the next one."

5. Coming soon: The Brandt Series Book 5


----------

